# Where the quality content went?



## mayertom (Sep 28, 2022)

Don't get me wrong, but for the past 1 and half Quality Content goes to the ultimate zero. Everyone is just spam-posting picks, at least some users are  givinn' more detailed views over their picks, which is fckng great, comparing to other pick sellers. 

I really hope one day this forum get back to his old days when I opened account.


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 28, 2022)

mayertom said:


> Don't get me wrong, but for the past 1 and half Quality Content goes to the ultimate zero. Everyone is just spam-posting picks, at least some users are  givinn' more detailed views over their picks, which is fckng great, comparing to other pick sellers.
> 
> I really hope one day this forum get back to his old days when I opened account.


People are on facebook, its really killin forums, and also people are way lazier to post. The golden era of forums was in the 00s when it was full with knowledgeble users.


----------



## mayertom (Sep 28, 2022)

BgFutbol said:


> People are on facebook, its really killin forums, and also people are way lazier to post. The golden era of forums was in the 00s when it was full with knowledgeble users.


Yeah, kind of right.  But I don't some forums are still active with good content. Few European + US forums. Also Reddit is still alive for now.


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 28, 2022)

mayertom said:


> Yeah, kind of right.  But I don't some forums are still active with good content. Few European + US forums. Also Reddit is still alive for now.


Yeah, but as far as I know the owner of this one is managing it alone. It's hard to maintain a big forum alone, Reddit of course is huge.


----------



## Giresse (Sep 29, 2022)

Yup + the economic crises hitting us. Damn times become so harsh. Feel like I wanna go back in time.


----------



## mayertom (Sep 30, 2022)

Giresse said:


> Yup + the economic crises hitting us. Damn times become so harsh. Feel like I wanna go back in time.


 the economic  effect over the website performance, or over the gambling industry in general ?


----------



## Giresse (Sep 30, 2022)

mayertom said:


> the economic  effect over the website performance, or over the gambling industry in general ?


Over the gambling industry here. My guess is people don't bet as they used to some years back. 
On quora for example, sports related threads aren't as thick and consistent as they used to be.


----------

